# South Jersey ?



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

well , anybody been out -- whats happening out there? 

Due to the high winds we've had the past week i ve only went out for about 5 hours yesterday and a couple today( about 6 til sundown) in spots ranging from Brigantine to Longport. Caught 5 short bass a couple smallish blues and some skates. Whoo-hoo. But i saw a couple keeper size bass caught by other fishers


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*red hot sunday*

sunday was the best day so far this spring !!!
nice fish all over the place.
i'm working at rip tide now and we had big fish comming all day,


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Al, was fishing with a friend of yours on Saturday for an hour or so in OC. Big Ant sais hi. 
I'm not sure if I've met you at Riptides yet, but I am sure I will. Were you there Friday around 6 pm or so??? Keep :fishing:


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*far north end*

i was on the far north end.
had three keepers in the low 30 in. range and 4 shorts.
sat wile I WAS WORKING !!!! 
all [email protected] broke lose nine fish all day
up to 20lbs,
i gotta give BIG a call 
i need a good laugh


----------



## njbuild22 (May 21, 2007)

was out today fished the back bays of land got short striper 22" 19" flounder and 2 19" blues


----------



## FMBill (Aug 22, 2005)

*Sea Isle Area*

Are there any reports coming out of the Sea Isle area? I'll be in the Oceanview area this weekend and am hoping to hit the surf. If nothing around Sea Isle can anyone suggest another spot to try? What's the bait of choice? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

Have not heard any specifically from there, but stripersd have been hitting all up and down the Jersey coast this past week. Clams seem to be the bait of choice. Nice fresh ones right from the shell. 
keep :fishing:


----------



## FMBill (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Was down at Sunset Beach last Saturday and saw a guy from NC pull in a 25" Striper.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fish are still here*

Lots of shorties in the back bays. Blue fish and weakfish too. Fished today off ocean drive near wildwood crest. Tossed bloods, mackerel and clam. One shorty at 18' and small blues. Not a bad day.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Saturday report: In the am HIt the beach brigantine north end. nothing but skates but i saw a couple guys hook up on some bass. Spent the next 5 hours at the south end jetty. The fishing sucked there so around sundown went back to the surf caught a shark three skates anther shark and finally got my first keeper bass of the year (that JUst barely made it at 28") Yaaaay!


----------

